# Full height toilet partitions / walls



## Tim Mailloux (Jul 23, 2018)

Working on a project in NY State, code is based on the 2015 IBC with state amendments. New two story office building with men’s and women’s gang toilet cores on each floor. Each toilet room currently is designed with two toilet stalls, one 60” x 60” handicap stall and a 36” x 60” stall. For privacy sake the client has asked that in place of traditional toilet stalls we build each stall out of a full height Gyp. Bd. partitions with sound attenuating insulation and a standard hollow metal door and frame. Essentially turning each of these (8) toilet stalls into (8) individual rooms. Obviously each of these (8) toilet stall rooms will need individual lighting, sprinkler heads and HVAC due to the full height walls. But what about accessibility? Seeing how they are now rooms and no longer stalls, does each one need to be accessible?

what else am I missing?


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 23, 2018)

Only in the number required to be accessible.
How are folks to know if they are occupied?


----------



## JPohling (Jul 23, 2018)

Check your applicable code as this little detail is missed frequently and is an issue.  
In California if we have full height walls, the width of the accessible stall increases to 66" in width because the wheelchair footrests no longer will swing under the standard toilet partition.  As you can imagine this can really wreck a plan.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 23, 2018)

point well Taken, though he is in NY.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Jul 24, 2018)

JPohling said:


> Check your applicable code as this little detail is missed frequently and is an issue.
> In California if we have full height walls, the width of the accessible stall increases to 66" in width because the wheelchair footrests no longer will swing under the standard toilet partition.  As you can imagine this can really wreck a plan.



Interesting...I will see if this is addressed in the NY code.


----------



## mp25 (Jul 24, 2018)

its also in ADA and ANSI... so its applicable... 604.8.1.4


----------

